# Bacterial & Fungus leaf problems



## blondie (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi

Hope everyone had a happy Christmas and or happy holidays.

Right in have what looks like leaf fungus and possibly, bacterial infection on the leafs of a few orchids. 

Now with living I the UK most of the chemicals are slowly going, we have nothing for bacterial as physan is no longer In the UK. 

So has anyone had any success with organic remedies and recipes.
I would rather not throw the plants in the bin.

But it has to be something I am able to get in the UK.

Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2016)

Dragon"s Blood.


----------



## Ray (Dec 26, 2016)

If they're just topical problems, put about a tablespoon of cinnamon powder in a pint of rubbing alcohol, and let it stand overnight. Filter out the sediment, and the remaining brown liquid will be quite effective against surface bacteria and fungi.


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 26, 2016)

I've had good luck using acne cream containing 10% benzoyl peroxide. It is cheap, easy to use and stays on the applied area. Also, none of the pathogens have peroxidase enzyme, so there is never resistance. If spots go all the way through the leaf, I apply to both sides. It is effected against localized infections, but won't provide systemic protection. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the input, Mike!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 26, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Dragon"s Blood.



I'll have to say DB is a wonder drug in stopping near any spots or marks from spreading over. 

I recently had one henryanum seedling from OZ hit by brown rot at the center. I think it's been two weeks now. The new leaf at the center is coming out clean.

I wonder if it is ok to leave it in the room temperature and how long it lasts.
That second bottle I got from you is still pretty much full. I've only used a few drops ever since I got it.
wouldn't want it to sit and rot in the bottle if there was a better and proper way to store this precious dark juice. hehe


----------



## gonewild (Dec 26, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'll have to say DB is a wonder drug in stopping near any spots or marks from spreading over.
> 
> I recently had one henryanum seedling from OZ hit by brown rot at the center. I think it's been two weeks now. The new leaf at the center is coming out clean.
> 
> ...



Room temperature. Shelf life is many years. (indefinite)


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2016)

I have to say I found dragon's blood last month in one of the most unexpected places! It wasn't 'blood', but at the new mexican food store I stopped at, they had several herb, spice, tea and other items and in a jar was some crystallized dragon's blood. probably there for a long time


----------



## gonewild (Dec 26, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> I have to say I found dragon's blood last month in one of the most unexpected places! It wasn't 'blood', but at the new mexican food store I stopped at, they had several herb, spice, tea and other items and in a jar was some crystallized dragon's blood. probably there for a long time



Different kind of herb with the same common name. There is a Dracena sap I think from an African species used in "witchcraft". It is collected and sold as dried resin.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2016)

Ah; guess i'll avoid it :rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2016)

DB last forever as far as I can tell. If it gets a bit resin-y, soak the
bottle in a little warm water and a good shake works wonders. It
even works diluted a bit if you have a bottle that's close to empty.

Blondie, PM Eric and get a bottle or two of Dragon's Blood. It works
wonders, especially this time of year when there's lots of dark days and rainy weather.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 27, 2016)

orchid527 said:


> I've had good luck using acne cream containing 10% benzoyl peroxide. It is cheap, easy to use and stays on the applied area. Also, none of the pathogens have peroxidase enzyme, so there is never resistance. If spots go all the way through the leaf, I apply to both sides. It is effected against localized infections, but won't provide systemic protection. Mike



I've never heard of that before. Worth a try. Thanks!


----------



## blondie (Dec 29, 2016)

I can seem to fins Dragons blood for sale in the UK apart from the actual plant or is being with in cosmetic products. Is there a website or a company that has the product at all.

Heres some pics of the plants that are not looking to good, one person just told me that they are "Dirty growers" but I honestley don't believe that.

The first pic is of Coelogyne rochussenii this is my second plant and has done the same thing as the first. Yet all the other warm gorwing Coelogynes, they have nothing like this happen to them.


upload image


imgupload

The next is of one Brassia but this seems to be affecting most of my brassia's.
On one of the Brassia's I took all the leafs off and it has still some back hence why i am thinking this could possibley be a bacterial infection.


post images


upload img

They next up is a Rossioglossum.


image hosting without account


adult photo sharing


I do have some Dithane 945 which i am thinking of useing on these plants and also have something called fungus fighter dont know how good this would be.

I have use the dithane on my phrags as some of the phrags i was given had rhizoctonia and it was the only chemical to kill the fungus. Yet funicides in the UK are far and few between as they are all being removed mainly the ones with copper in them are getting banned from sale.

My chemical guy I use to buy everything for work has basically turned around to me and told me that, I will be throwing more things away. As the products will be proventative rather than curative. When I was trying to get some Dithane he told me it had been baned and my best bet was to throw the plants in the bin. 

In the UK there is basically bugger all for bacterial infections other than throw away and try again, if you can get the plant. 

I am extremley carefull in the greenhouse I make sure, everything is disinfected between each plant. The water butts get cleaned every month. I dont know spray my plants at all unless i have a best problem then i spray the plants.


----------



## abax (Dec 29, 2016)

Blondie, you'll have to PM Eric to obtain the Dragon's Blood. Just click on his name and follow the direction to
send him a private message.


----------



## blondie (Dec 29, 2016)

abax said:


> Blondie, you'll have to PM Eric to obtain the Dragon's Blood. Just click on his name and follow the direction to
> send him a private message.



I know that but i would have to import in to the UK from America meaning its going to be costing a far few pennies for me and that if i can even bring it in to the country in the first place and it wont get taken away before it even gets to me.


----------



## Ray (Dec 29, 2016)

One of my customers had been fighting a long, uphill battle against what she thought were bacterial and fungal infections, and no matter what she tried, she couldn't beat them.

It turns out that her entire collection had been infected with a virus, which weakened the plants enough for the secondary infections to take hold.

She ultimately trashed the entire collection, and thoroughly cleaned and sanitized here growing area before stating anew.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 29, 2016)

blondie said:


> I know that but i would have to import in to the UK from America meaning its going to be costing a far few pennies for me and that if i can even bring it in to the country in the first place and it wont get taken away before it even gets to me.



There is no problem with sending Dragon's Blood to UK it is allowed entry through the postal service.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2016)

International shipping cost us kind of high to me. What's $4 to ship 1200 miles in USA cost triple that the other way.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 30, 2016)

The 'oncidium' type leaves look viruses.
The first big leave looks like anthracnose.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 30, 2016)

1) use Rose Clear Ultra 
2) ditto
3) 4) 5) 6) looks like virus with some areas of secondary infections


----------



## blondie (Jan 1, 2017)

thanks for all the imput.

The oncids types i wouldnt say are virused at all as the new growths are all clean and the flowers are prefect when they flower. The new growth only seems to get infected once it has matured. 

I have given everything a systemic fungiced one of the very last on the market here. 

But once it has warmed up again in the UK im going to gut the greenhouse and spray everything in there with a mix of bleech and Jeyfuilds to sterilize it all and soak the benching in bleech mix. 

Also will repot all the orchids into fresh mix and brand new pots instead of sterilized pots.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 1, 2017)

blondie said:


> thanks for all the imput.
> 
> The oncids types i wouldnt say are virused at all as the new growths are all clean and the flowers are prefect when they flower. The new growth only seems to get infected once it has matured.
> 
> ...



That is precisely how virus manifests itself - on the older mature leaves.


----------



## blondie (Jan 2, 2017)

Well I personal have never found fhatnhappen in all my years but all virus, I have come in to in to contact with show up in flowers as new growth. 
Nope of the oncids have shown any of the yellowing signss before turning brown. Also the patternstion of them is wrong in my opinion as it is not uniform seen as bid is transmitters through the vascular system of the plants. 

But in have also had a second oppion from some I highly regard and looks like the oncids have fungal but the coelogyepne could have odontoglossum ring spot virus.


----------

